# 2007 Polaris Ranger 700 XP Bogging Down



## ccm131313

Hey all I am having problems with my 2007 700 XP Polaris Ranger bogging down.. When I start it, it wants to dye and when I take off it boggs down almost like its starving for gas or air?? And when it kicks in it dose not seem to have the same top end speed!! Anyone had this happen to them or can give me a starting place.. Thanks


----------



## snapperlicious

Did it sit for a while? Water in fuel? Can you run it on choke?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Fuel pump -- Google it and do the mod to replace with a fuel pump form a car -- I think I saw it on Polaris forums or something very common -- Polaris fuel pump is like 300 bucks car one is like 35 same basic pump =-- i lost 2 before my mod


----------



## Salty Sargent

X2 on the fuel pump. I had same issue and replaced with aftermarket pump for less than $40.00. You can check the pressure it should be 38 psi and hold it for 5 minutes after cutting off engine.


----------



## BATWING

I cant remember if that was a carburated model or fuel injected but if carb'ed. You might drain the bowl for water prior to tearing anything down.


----------



## Too Tall

look at the air intake to the carb. for a crack. Its right behind the spark plugs. Mine was doing the same thing and just by luck a friend of mine saw it. Cost @$35 I think.
I'll take a picture of it tomorrow.


----------



## ccm131313

Update!! Thanks guys for your input and as usual ya'll are spot on!! Thanks Friendswoodmatt and Salty Sargent for the fuel pump suggestion I bought one for $32 and changed it out (very easy to do plug and play) and immediately better...but I still had a miss and could smell exhaust then Too Tall added about the Air Intake and sure enough I had a crack in it as he said.. so Thanks again all!!!


----------



## Too Tall

glad you got it fixed up. What pump did you go with? I have the same model and may need one in the future


----------



## ccm131313

Polaris Ranger & Xp Fuel Pump and Strainer Upgrade Kit 2006 2007 2008 2009 2010 500 600 700 800 off Amazon $25 plus shipping


----------



## bajababy

I am having the same problems with my 2007 Ranger 700 efi but when I put in Reverse it goes like hell. 
Any suggestions?


----------

